# Garder ses scores de jeux avec une clean install?



## BlueVelvet (12 Septembre 2015)

Chers experts,

Cela a été évoqué j'imagine, mais je ne vois pas ce sujet précis: lors du prochain changement d'iPad, je pense faire une clean install et me demande comment garder les scores dans certains jeux (Ticket To Ride, par ex.).
Faut-il s'inscrire chez les éditeurs, comme Days of Wonder, et c'est stocké dans leur cloud? Ou faut-il s'inscrire sur Game Center - jamais inscrit car je ne joue pas en ligne... Cela peut servir comme simple enregistrement passif en ligne?

J'espère être clair. Merci d'avance!


----------



## AntoineDP (17 Septembre 2015)

Faire une synchro iCloud de ces jeux en particulier et les restaurer avec le compte devrait conserver les scores


----------



## BlueVelvet (20 Septembre 2015)

AntoineDP a dit:


> Faire une synchro iCloud de ces jeux en particulier et les restaurer avec le compte devrait conserver les scores




Merci pour la réponse! Dans le cas de Ticket to Ride ils ne proposent pas l'option iCloud.
Par contre, si l'on s'enregistre sur Game Center, cela garde-t-il les scores personnels en local? D'un appareil à l'autre?


----------

